# Need some ideas please?



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 26, 2019)

Ok, I am batching it up here in the mountains as my wife went back to the valley until later this week, so I need some ideas on cooks for the next few days, bearing in mind cooking for one is pretty darn tough, and I do not want lots of leftovers (as we are nearing the end of the season and the freezer is already kinda full).

Any and all ideas welcome!

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2019)

No Wife? Beer and the Blue Plate Special at the local Tavern! That or make anything You like that she will not eat...JJ


----------



## drdon (Aug 26, 2019)

Probably no Uber Eats! Then you're stuck squirrel hunting, and pine cone seeds.
Don


----------



## radio (Aug 26, 2019)

Pork steak, chicken thighs or drummies, Spam.  Yes, Spam!  Score the loaf half way through in a diamond pattern, coat with yellow mustard and generously apply your favorite rib rub making sure to get some down in the scores.  Smoke at 250-270 and when it opens up like "Bloomin' onion, it is done.  It renders nicely and tastes nothing like any Spam you ever had! Make two loaves because you will keep nibbling and only one will disappear way too fast!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 26, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> No Wife? Beer and the Blue Plate Special at the local Tavern! That or make anything You like that she will not eat...JJ



Jimmy you are damn funny, but you have a good point. So I guess seafood is in the race!



drdon said:


> Probably no Uber Eats! Then you're stuck squirrel hunting, and pine cone seeds.
> Don



And drdon you are also very funny (I knew I would get some $hit)

But I only have one squirrel in the vicinity so that  is not going to work...



radio said:


> Pork steak, chicken thighs or drummies, Spam.  Yes, Spam!  Score the loaf half way through in a diamond pattern, coat with yellow mustard and generously apply your favorite rib rub making sure to get some down in the scores.  Smoke at 250-270 and when it opens up like "Bloomin' onion, it is done.  It renders nicely and tastes nothing like any Spam you ever had! Make two loaves because you will keep nibbling and only one will disappear way too fast!



Radio, that actually has a good chance of making the list, as a kid we used to do a lot of spam. And when I stopped in Hawaii all of those times when I was in the navy they had some really great recipes.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 26, 2019)

chilerelleno


 Bearcarver


 tx smoker


Help me out here please, what have you got on your lists that would work for me?

On my way to the store,
John


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 26, 2019)

Definitely something you love, but your wife hates.  I eat a lot of seafood whenever Miss Linda is away.
Gary


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 26, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> chilerelleno
> 
> 
> Bearcarver
> ...





 Steve H


 chopsaw


 Sowsage


----------



## drdon (Aug 26, 2019)

On the serious side, Jerky and dehydrated fruits that you can do so you KNOW whats in it. If the scent isn't important I love sardines and crackers.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2019)

Your right cooking for one is almost impossible.  You could smoke a small bacon wrapped meatloaf for dinner one night. Then the next day make a sandwich with it for lunch. I like a cold meatloaf sandwich sliced right out of the fridge! I also like the spam idea! Also keep in mind a nice big steak dinner is cheaper when you only have to buy one steak lol!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 26, 2019)

Beer is the first priority.

After that you got wings, smash burgers, if you have any PP in the freezer do some nachos or pork shots, grill one big ass nice steak, not sure what your equipment is but master the art of homemade pizza, bacon wrapped scallops, etc...the options are endless!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 26, 2019)

Sowsage
 ,,, Damn , I mean my thoughts almost exactly . 
Cheaper to do a nice steak . 
I also like the spam idea , could also slice and grill it . Same with bologna . 
Pick a protein or 2 that can make 2 meals , but cook one day . 

However , I like cooking for just me . One thing I do when it's just me . I pick a couple brats , or Italian sausage . Cut them out of the casing and rough chop . Fry in a pan and add to egg noodles . 

Get a tray of chicken thighs . I also like a pork sausage burger . Eats good on a bun for supper , chop it up with some eggs in the morning .


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 26, 2019)

I also like a pork sausage burger . Eats good on a bun for supper , chop it up with some eggs in the morning .[/QUOTE]
This right here! Sausage burgers really hit the spot sometimes!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 26, 2019)

BLT, then BLT&E (add an egg). I grill up a batch of chicken thighs whenever Mrs. NB is out of town. Then I eat them a bunch of different ways from tacos to fried rice. 

And scotch for a sleeping pill.


----------



## xray (Aug 26, 2019)

I normally cook things my wife doesn’t like when she’s away....but that’s not much.

Or I make a nice dinner and send pictures to the wife.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ribeye-while-the-wife-is-away.247679/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/a-tri-tip-smokes-in-pa.276537/

The key word is. Bachelor. That means you get to cook whatever the heck you want, lol.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 26, 2019)

ABT's and some bacon wrapped scallops or shrimp. Grilled pizza. Smoked gouda or cheddar mac and cheese. Damn, now I'm getting hungry!


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 26, 2019)

_"

 chilerelleno


 Bearcarver


 tx smoker


Help me out here please, what have you got on your lists that would work for me?

On my way to the store,
John"
_
I'm all in for the seafood concept. That's what I do when Tracy ups and leaves me for whatever reason. You can cook as much or as little as you like. My favorites are Cajun grilled shrimp and blackened fish...whatever you like. Most any will blacken nicely. I did a spicy Italian meatball sammie yesterday with homemade sausage and homemade spicy marinara. It was absolutely outstanding!! Gotta run right now as I'm meeting up with some friends at my little pub. Lemme know if you want me to post some pics and recipes for spice mixes and/or the sammie yesterday.

Cold beer in my immediate future,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 26, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Definitely something you love, but your wife hates.  I eat a lot of seafood whenever Miss Linda is away.
> Gary



Thanks Gary, that's usually what I do also. And since most suggestions say this too I am going to do some seafood!



drdon said:


> On the serious side, Jerky and dehydrated fruits that you can do so you KNOW whats in it. If the scent isn't important I love sardines and crackers.



Thanks drdon, but for me sardines are bait that I use to catch stripers....



Sowsage said:


> Your right cooking for one is almost impossible.  You could smoke a small bacon wrapped meatloaf for dinner one night. Then the next day make a sandwich with it for lunch. I like a cold meatloaf sandwich sliced right out of the fridge! I also like the spam idea! Also keep in mind a nice big steak dinner is cheaper when you only have to buy one steak lol!



Thanks sowsage, Now that is a good idea, a smoked meatloaf and seafood!



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Beer is the first priority.
> 
> After that you got wings, smash burgers, if you have any PP in the freezer do some nachos or pork shots, grill one big ass nice steak, not sure what your equipment is but master the art of homemade pizza, bacon wrapped scallops, etc...the options are endless!



Thanks smokinVOLfan, added Jack Daniels to the list (beer is for the golf course ) No smoker yet but it is on the list of new toys for christmas or my birthday. And a nice big a$$ steak has been added to the list.



chopsaw said:


> Sowsage
> ,,, Damn , I mean my thoughts almost exactly .
> Cheaper to do a nice steak .
> I also like the spam idea , could also slice and grill it . Same with bologna .
> ...



Thanks chopsaw, the brats are now on the shopping list! 



Sowsage said:


> I also like a pork sausage burger . Eats good on a bun for supper , chop it up with some eggs in the morning .


This right here! Sausage burgers really hit the spot sometimes![/QUOTE]

Right you are sowsage, on the list...



noboundaries said:


> BLT, then BLT&E (add an egg). I grill up a batch of chicken thighs whenever Mrs. NB is out of town. Then I eat them a bunch of different ways from tacos to fried rice.
> 
> And scotch for a sleeping pill.



Thanks noboundaries, not really a thighs fan, but I added the JD in place of the scotch!



xray said:


> I normally cook things my wife doesn’t like when she’s away....but that’s not much.
> 
> Or I make a nice dinner and send pictures to the wife.
> 
> ...



Thanks xray, the steak on the list has just been made a ribeye....



Steve H said:


> ABT's and some bacon wrapped scallops or shrimp. Grilled pizza. Smoked gouda or cheddar mac and cheese. Damn, now I'm getting hungry!



Thanks Steve, shrimp is the seafood of choice, added to the list!



tx smoker said:


> _"
> 
> chilerelleno
> 
> ...



Thanks Robert, since Steve had me add shrimp to the menu I am gonna make it cajun! And the brats just became spicy italian sausage....

Again thank all ya'll for the sugestions!

What a great group of folks 

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 26, 2019)

LMAO!
Great way to put together a grocery list.
Steak and seafood would've been on my list for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> chilerelleno
> 
> 
> Bearcarver
> ...




Below are 3 different Meals that are both Fun & Very Tasty, with or without the Mrs:

*Mrs Bear's Unstuffed Peppers
Deerlupkis (Unstuffed Cabbage)*
*Cheesesteak Hot Pockets*

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 26, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Below are 3 different Meals that are both Fun & Very Tasty, with or without the Mrs:
> 
> *Mrs Bear's Unstuffed Peppers
> Deerlupkis (Unstuffed Cabbage)
> ...



Thanks Bear, but  am thinkin lobster tails!!!

John


----------



## siege (Aug 26, 2019)

How about Italian sausage with grilled onions and peppers, skirt steak fajitas, smoked Mac and cheese with lobster, brined and smoked turkey drumsticks, sausage stuffed chicken breasts, any kind of tavern food you like, or maybe some tapas would fill the bill.
Stuff you would find in a hunting camp where you have buddies who enjoy something more than flapjacks, canned meat and jerky for the week. Fresh liver and onions, back strap filet, stuffed heart, kebobs, and all the fun stuff your wife might not be too wild about.


----------



## siege (Aug 26, 2019)

I just ran through the posts from the top, and one thing became very obvious to me.
Salads are about as popular as a fart in a space suit.  They might have a place somewhere. Just not here, and not now.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 27, 2019)

siege said:


> How about Italian sausage with grilled onions and peppers, skirt steak fajitas, smoked Mac and cheese with lobster, brined and smoked turkey drumsticks, sausage stuffed chicken breasts, any kind of tavern food you like, or maybe some tapas would fill the bill.
> Stuff you would find in a hunting camp where you have buddies who enjoy something more than flapjacks, canned meat and jerky for the week. Fresh liver and onions, back strap filet, stuffed heart, kebobs, and all the fun stuff your wife might not be too wild about.



Thanks for the suggestions seige!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 27, 2019)

Im with chilli on the Steak and seafood - BEER and WHISKEY for certain in my bachelor pad times...like tonight.

I like my beef fairly medium rare and bloody - which the wife hates...its very sad to cook a steak for her because it kills to try to get it pink with no blood (that is her requirement).  so when she traveling for work-bloody steak is a must do!   so that is my first recommendation.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2019)

Here's my go-to when not feeding the wife.

Pork shots and bacon wrapped smoked cheese stuffed hot dogs.
She loves the shots and will eat the dogs, but she's not really into hot dogs so I usually only make them when the wife is out.







Chris


----------



## sandyut (Aug 27, 2019)

gmc2003
 I would totally inhale all that!  yum!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 27, 2019)

sandyut said:


> gmc2003
> I would totally inhale all that!  yum!



I'm jonesin for the dogs and shots now.

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Aug 27, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> I also like a pork sausage burger . Eats good on a bun for supper , chop it up with some eggs in the morning .


This right here! Sausage burgers really hit the spot sometimes![/QUOTE]

Wife is not into much pork and this is what I would do, have a sausage fest of sorts.    One thing I recently learned of is bratwurst burgers.  Make brats but don't stuff and just grill.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 27, 2019)

zwiller said:


> One thing I recently learned of is bratwurst burgers. Make brats but don't stuff and just grill.


Second on these!  made them and loved them!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 27, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Im with chilli on the Steak and seafood - BEER and WHISKEY for certain in my bachelor pad times...like tonight.
> 
> I like my beef fairly medium rare and bloody - which the wife hates...its very sad to cook a steak for her because it kills to try to get it pink with no blood (that is her requirement).  so when she traveling for work-bloody steak is a must do!   so that is my first recommendation.



I am going to do a steak and shrimp/lobster tonight! 

You would hate to cook meat for my wife as she likes everything well done....


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 27, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Here's my go-to when not feeding the wife.
> 
> Pork shots and bacon wrapped smoked cheese stuffed hot dogs.
> She loves the shots and will eat the dogs, but she's not really into hot dogs so I usually only make them when the wife is out.
> ...




Thanks Chris, nice idea. I am good for now but would like to do this next week when she is gone again.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 27, 2019)

zwiller said:


> This right here! Sausage burgers really hit the spot sometimes!



Wife is not into much pork and this is what I would do, have a sausage fest of sorts.    One thing I recently learned of is bratwurst burgers.  Make brats but don't stuff and just grill.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Zwiller, looks like others have tried it and liked it. My problem is i do not have a meat grinder...maybe i could just remove the casing on some?


----------



## sandyut (Aug 27, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> My problem is i do not have a meat grinder...maybe i could just remove the casing on some?



Yup!  My butcher makes great sausages/brats.  I cut the casing off and make patties - works great!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 27, 2019)

to add to my above comment  - I made my own a few times.  Butchers were so much better and far easier to get I just buy them :)



Smokin' in AZ said:


> My problem is i do not have a meat grinder...


I do grind my own beef which is an INSANE game changer - i cant make myself buy the stuff and the grocery...grosses me out!!!  Get a grinder for beef if nothing else!


----------



## zwiller (Aug 27, 2019)

A few butchers here sell it pre-made into patties already.  You could also buy pre ground pork if you wanted to try and make it sans grinder.  BTW I have a $20 plastic grinder and it works fine for my needs.  Stick the $$ in a stuffer.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 27, 2019)

_"I just ran through the posts from the top, and one thing became very obvious to me.
Salads are about as popular as a fart in a space suit.  They might have a place somewhere. Just not here, and not now."
_
Maybe this will change that trend. The wife, who does not cook AT ALL, for some unknown reason subscribed to a quarterly magazine featuring seasonal recipes. In her most recent one, it showed a Cobb Salad. Tracy asked me to make one for dinner one evening...so I did. As stated in previous threads, we love salads and I don't mind them as a meal but they MUST include a preponderance of meat. If not it's just an appetizer or side dish. So, here is what I came up with after I sopped laughing at the one in the magazine.

The base including 65 day aged prime rib, grape tomatoes, homemade bacon crumbles,hard boiled eggs, cucumbers, Feta cheese, and topped with fresh green onions






Ring it with Romaine lettuce






Drizzle with homemade Balsamic reduction






This was a serious salad, even for the quintessential carnivore. It hit on all the flavor profiles, had the cool element, and most importantly the meat element.

Throwing a monkey wrench into the works,
Robert


----------



## xray (Aug 27, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> _"I just ran through the posts from the top, and one thing became very obvious to me.
> Salads are about as popular as a fart in a space suit.  They might have a place somewhere. Just not here, and not now."
> _
> Maybe this will change that trend. The wife, who does not cook AT ALL, for some unknown reason subscribed to a quarterly magazine featuring seasonal recipes. In her most recent one, it showed a Cobb Salad. Tracy asked me to make one for dinner one evening...so I did. As stated in previous threads, we love salads and I don't mind them as a meal but they MUST include a preponderance of meat. If not it's just an appetizer or side dish. So, here is what I came up with after I sopped laughing at the one in the magazine.
> ...



I agree, nothing wrong with a good salad...A salad is what you eat when the wife returns home. This way you feel less guilty from the meat coma that you were in while she was away, lol.

Southwest Chicken Salad






Grilled Steak Salad






Southwest or Mexican grain bowl






Pork Carnita and Riced Cauliflower bowl


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 27, 2019)

_"I agree, nothing wrong with a good salad.."
_
Damn xray, we sure managed to derail this thread in a hurry 

Your salads look absolutely amazing!! I may be sending you a PM to pick your brain for ideas. Every one of those look like something we would just love and I trust the folks here a LOT more than I trust the professional blogger chefs that I find using Google.

Expanding the salad horizons,
Robert
_
_


----------



## xray (Aug 27, 2019)

I was just piggybacking off of your post. Because when I have a few days or a week to myself, I try to really cook something good!! It just made me chuckle, because once the wife returns, it’s healthy meals.

I pictured OP eating leafy salads after the bangin’ surf and turf he’ll be cooking.

But I usually feel guilty eating steak, seafood, snacks, jerky, candy and drinking beer all week, lol...plus the weight gain.

Sorry for the derail. _And now, back to our regular scheduled programming._


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 27, 2019)

_"I was just piggybacking off of your post. Because when I have a few days or a week to myself, I try to really cook something good!! It just made me chuckle, because once the wife returns, it’s healthy meals.

I pictured OP eating leafy salads after the bangin’ surf and turf he’ll be cooking.

But I usually feel guilty eating steak, seafood, snacks, jerky, candy and drinking beer all week, lol...plus the weight gain.

Sorry for the derail. And now, back to our regular scheduled programming."_

Yep. funny how that works. I was piggy backing off the comment about no salads so posted one and you came right behind me with a bunch more great stuff. That's one thing I love about how this forum populates ideas and shares them. Truth be told, I've always considered it a good thing when a thread gets "derailed". That means there is a lot of activity, a lot of involvement, and a lot of idea sharing. You should see what happened to our Day 2 thread for the Cen Tex Que and Brew event. That one is all over the charts but there was a ton of fantastic information shared and i'm doing some really great stuff that was posted by other members. IMHO, that's what this forum is all about


----------



## zwiller (Aug 27, 2019)

Love derailed threads and agree that you can find some real good info.  Those salads look amazing!  I think it is really the OP's call to allow it.  On that note, I just remembered wife is not into cajun so that would be another option (if you don't have enough already )


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Im with chilli on the Steak and seafood - BEER and WHISKEY for certain in my bachelor pad times...like tonight.
> 
> I like my beef fairly medium rare and bloody - which the wife hates...its very sad to cook a steak for her because it kills to try to get it pink with no blood (that is her requirement).  so when she traveling for work-bloody steak is a must do!   so that is my first recommendation.




That's hard to do (Pink without blood) when making a Steak, but Easy to do with a Prime Rib. Most of my Smoked Prime Ribs are "Pink from Bark to Bark, but not bloody".

Bear


----------



## siege (Aug 27, 2019)

At my house most of the guys like rare meat, and the ladies prefer medium. The major difference , after a proper rest is a paper towel. Steak,  prime rib,  roast  beef given a little " blot" are visually acceptable,  and still nice and tender. It works.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 28, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> _"I was just piggybacking off of your post. Because when I have a few days or a week to myself, I try to really cook something good!! It just made me chuckle, because once the wife returns, it’s healthy meals.
> 
> I pictured OP eating leafy salads after the bangin’ surf and turf he’ll be cooking.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you Robert!

Don't mind the derail one bit.

Now gotta go hit that little white ball around the green stuff for a bit and then I will post the surf and turf cook from last night!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 28, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That's hard to do (Pink without blood) when making a Steak, but Easy to do with a Prime Rib. Most of my Smoked Prime Ribs are "Pink from Bark to Bark, but not bloody".
> 
> Bear



I will need to try a Prime Rib - never cooked one in any fashion...

BUT wife is on a business trip right now and last nights bloody NY Strip was over the top good!  I ate it all before pondering a pic :(  it was perfectly cooked, sliced tomatos on the side with cheese bread.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 28, 2019)

3 pages of ideas to get fat , happy and hung over . What else ya need ?


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 28, 2019)

_"3 pages of ideas to get fat , happy and hung over . What else ya need ?"
_
Enough time to enjoy everything that's been shared here....that's all

How many days will it take?
Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> 3 pages of ideas to get fat , happy and hung over . What else ya need ?


 I'd take everything but the hangover. And in excess, no moderation allowed!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

sandyut said:


> I will need to try a Prime Rib - never cooked one in any fashion...
> 
> BUT wife is on a business trip right now and last nights bloody NY Strip was over the top good!  I ate it all before pondering a pic :(  it was perfectly cooked, sliced tomatos on the side with cheese bread.




Yup, I have made two NY Strip Roasts exactly like I do my Prime Ribs, and they came out Perfect too.
If you want to see any of mine, scroll down to the bottom of any of my posts, and click *"Bear's Step by Steps"*. (Look in the Beef Section)

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 28, 2019)

I personally would put a hotdog on stick over a open fire, oh the case of beer would really top it off


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I personally would put a hotdog on stick over a open fire, oh the case of beer would really top it off




Memories!!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 28, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Memories!!!
> 
> Bear


yeah bear them were the days


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for the funny banter guys, all good ideas, but the wife found out about all the steaks and potatoes and corn I bought and dropped the hammer, so I had to be good on Monday with beer brats and onions on tortillas with spicy brown mustard and shredded cheese. Did not take pictures as it was only mediocre so I guess it didn't happen. 

In the past whenever she left town I would have corn on the cob, baked potato and steak every night...., now that I am getting on in years we are on the Dash diet so red meat is in Moderation..... So last night was the surf and turf night and tonight is the fish night. Really wanted to do the turkey tenderloins but she said no way she wants some of that.

I also see way too many salads in my future. At least until she goes back to the valley


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 28, 2019)

I see a book deal ,,

SHE's GONE 
a guide to upscale eating and drinking while she's away 
and 
How to get her to clean the mess when she gets back . 

By Smokin' in AZ .


----------



## xray (Aug 28, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I see a book deal ,,
> 
> SHE's GONE
> a guide to upscale eating and drinking while she's away
> ...



The book should be a hardcover so it could serve as a beer coaster.

Maybe, also have a bottle opener incorporated in the spine of the book.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 28, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> How to get her to clean the mess when she gets back .
> 
> By Smokin' in AZ .



I don't remember seeing a "Yea, Right" section at the bookstore!  I do remember seeing a "How to get forced to sleep on the sofa" section however.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> yeah bear them were the days




Yup, If you're camping at Peck's Pond, or at your Cabin on Pike County State Game Land, where you have to carry your water from the Spring, it's nice to have Dogs on sticks over the fire, and Paper plates, so no washing is needed.
They even tasted better, kinda like Hot Dogs at a Ballgame or Popcorn at a Movie Theater.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks guys for all the comments and keeping this thread going...speaking of dogs I am having the last two today for lunch as my wife gets here this evening and it back the the healthy stuff....

John


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 29, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup, If you're camping at Peck's Pond,


I remember being at peck's pond a couple times, it's probably been 30 years though. what I remember it was a nice place.


Smokin' in AZ said:


> back the the healthy stuff...


sorry to hear that, you should of stashed some hotdogs out in the woods somewhere! although you might have to fight a bear for them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 29, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I remember being at peck's pond a couple times, it's probably been 30 years though. what I remember it was a nice place.



Yup It was an awful nice place, but about 20 years ago it was completely covered over with Lilly Pads. Since that they cleaned it up a couple times, but it covered right back up. Then about 5 years ago it was up for sale. Bear Jr actually thought about buying it, but left it go. He said it was still overgrown last year, when he was up there for Bear Season.


Bear



> sorry to hear that, you should of stashed some hotdogs out in the woods somewhere! although you might have to fight a bear for them.



LOL---I had a Dr Apt Tuesday @ 11 AM, so on the way back we stopped at a WAWA to see if they still had my Favorite Hot Dogs (You guys made me think of).
Yup, They still have the Awesome "Berks Quarter Pounder Hot Dogs", and they're still Awesome!!!

Dang things are The Best !!!

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Aug 29, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> red meat is in Moderation


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I had steak every night my wife was on the last business trip - bloody as hell of course!  So good!  Moderate when they are here to see it, when they are gone just say you had a salad.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 10, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Ok, I am batching it up here in the mountains as my wife went back to the valley until later this week, so I need some ideas on cooks for the next few days, bearing in mind cooking for one is pretty darn tough, and I do not want lots of leftovers (as we are nearing the end of the season and the freezer is already kinda full).
> 
> Any and all ideas welcome!
> 
> John


Sausage ...


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Ok, I just dropped her off at the airport for Amsterdam for a week....

Now what the hell do I do?

Fish and chips with peas tonight,  but do I need to do steak potato and corn for the next week?

Maybe not......


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Ok, I just dropped her off at the airport for Amsterdam for a week....
> 
> Now what the hell do I do?
> 
> ...




Anything You Want !!!
You're the Boss Now!!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 11, 2019)

you better call your wife and ask, bear is just trying to get you in trouble


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> you better call your wife and ask, bear is just trying to get you in trouble


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 12, 2019)

Well I am heading back up to the mountains today where it is 25-30 degrees cooler (still too hot here in the valley to BBQ) so I will be stopping at Safeway for some goodies, stay tuned.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 12, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing round 2 of bachelor week! Steak and Beer


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 14, 2019)

OK, went to Safeway and picked up a few things:

Fresh cut chicken breasts (really inexpensive and no additives as they do these in store)








My personal favorite - Porterhouse (on sale 50% off)







A pack of strips steaks - it was $5 Friday - so 66% off retail - smokin deal!







A package of pork chops (also on sale)







A package of turkey breast tenderloins (if you have never tried these cooked/smoked low and slow on the BBQ you are missing out).









And of course a pork tenderloin (on sale)







And last but not least Bone in Pork Butt







I broke up the steaks and chicken and froze them for cooking in the next week and a half, and the pork butt was already frozen as I picked that up in the valley before I left, and will do that week after next when my wife is up here.

She has missed out on all the fresh cooks I have done this year of the pork, and has had to have the pulled pork reheated, so I figure i can wait until she is here as it does taste better freshly cooked...

So for tonight I am going to do the turkey breast tenderloins...with EVOO and balsamic low and slow, smoked on the BBQ. Maybe sweet potato and corn on the cob to go with it.

I will post results tomorrow.

John


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 14, 2019)

looks like your set for a extended stay in the mountains. even if you get snowed in your set for a little while.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes I am stuck here for the next 2 weeks (one alone and the following week with my wife) so i did do a stock up....


----------

